# Search & Rescue - does anyone do this?



## Annie117 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi,

I am looking for people who have knowledge of search and rescue dogs.

Background story: I have been involved with training dogs to a high standard for most of my life, mainly gundogs (spaniels, labradors, terriers etc) and also have some experience with working collies. However I now want to try something different. There is a local search and rescue group local to me who I regularly watch train (from a distance) and this is something I am really interested in. If anyone has any experience can they help me with the below questions?

1. What breeds are most likely to be suitable? I want to stay away from spaniels (I have had a lot of them). I am keen on any type of collie, retriever, labrador, GSD crosses etc. What should I be looking for in a puppy?
2. What groundwork should I be doing before I may get the opportunity to take my dog to formal training? Obviously the obedience basics, good socialisation, speaking on command?
3. What can I do to increase my chances of being involved with my dog in the future? I have contacted my local group to offer my services as a human (to earn my stripes) before I can do anything with a future dog. Has anyone got any other tips for me?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Annie117 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for people who have knowledge of search and rescue dogs.
> 
> ...


Didn't want to read and run. I have no experience with this but thought you may be interested in this video clip from a recent BBC series following the lives of 10 puppies. One pup was Jura who was training to be an S and R dog. You might be able to find more video following her training somewhere but this clip does have some tips.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I know someone who's in a mountain rescue group in the lake district and she wanted one of my expected litter to train as a search dog. I picked out the boldest, brightest, most independent, male (she wanted a boy) puppy for her but in the end, one of her other dogs was diagnosed with a serious illness and she didn't think bringing a pup in at the time was a good idea. He went to an agility home instead where he has done very well. My litter were Border Collie x Welsh Sheepdog. 
My training club raises money for SARDA, and you can see on their site about how the dogs are trained. http://www.sardaengland.org.uk/training-information/
Most seem to be be Border Collies with some GSD's and Springer Spaniels.


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Lowland Rescue or Mountain Rescue?

And air scenting dogs or mantrailing dogs?


----------

